# Mutated betta?



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

I have yet to see a betta with fins like this. any thoughts


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is a mutation but that little guys poor fins look like they are in bad shape...
Did anything happen to him? What are those splotches at the top of the tank?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think that's a natural mutation. It looks more like he damaged his fins by biting them or tearing them on decor. There may even be some finrot going on since there looks like some dark edging around the damage.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That fish has fin rot and damage from either the plastic plant in his tank, tail biting, bad water quality, or a combination of any thereof.


----------



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

The stuff at the top of the tank is food. i bought his about 2 hours ago. and his fins dont seem to be injured after better inspection after getting him home. thats what i was concerned about and why i bought him. im still going to get some medicine just in case but there doesnt seem to be blood. and they dont seem torn or broken in anyway. ill try to get a better picture of him when its light outside as well. it looks to me like thats just how his fins are shaped. but you know with petsmart lord knows.


----------



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

*more pictures of male betta*

more pictures of strange betta i bought today


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is definitely fin rot and ammonia burns from horrid water quality. I'd treat him with 1tsp of aquarium salt for a week along with daily water changes and high quality foods. After the week if you don't see any regrowth continue with the water changes but leave off the salt for a week.

Make sure his temp is close to 80*.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Those really aren't normal fins. That's not what betta fins are supposed to look like. The black edging on the red fin around the damage is indicative of fin rot which will eat away at the fins. It also looks like he might have been biting his tail. If his fins looked like that when you got him from Petsmart then the damage would be due to tail biting so he couldn't tear it on anything in the cup.


----------



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

I figured as much and will like i said above be buying him some medicine once the store opens tomorrow for fin rot. i just bought him and hopefully with a lil love he will be back to normal. thanks for the responses. 

i dont know everything about bettas but i have the general gist down and just wanted to make sure i was on the right path. ^_^


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

As above with regards to foods, Frozen brineshrimp and bloodworm and if possible some mosquito larvae, Plenty of water changes - nothing beats that.


----------



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

i am glad to finally be in the midst of people who understand how important proper care of these animals is. They all have frozen brineshrimp along with bloodworms. i will have to try some mosquito larvae for sure. I change the cages at least once a week. I also know how intelligent they are, and i change the outside scenery, along with all the live plants and hideouts around for them inside the tanks. I have other fish that are compatible with bettas in the tanks. its super cute watching my red betta chase and swim with my tetras in the bubbler. They all seem very happy, nothing like the lot that i find at pet stores. very sad. thanks for the responses.


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to see you Provide the best for your fish, i think your the first ive seen on this site. Is your tank filtered? Also dont feed too much, 2 0r 3 pieces of one once a day is sufficient, then another the next day, that and the water changes should stimulate tail growth again.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Bettas DESERVE BETTER said:


> Good to see you Provide the best for your fish, i think your the first ive seen on this site. Is your tank filtered? Also dont feed too much, 2 0r 3 pieces of one once a day is sufficient, then another the next day, that and the water changes should stimulate tail growth again.


I don't think it's very nice to say that the OP is the only person on the forum who provides the best care for their fish. I think most people on the forum do a great job of caring for their fish and try to give their fish the best that they can. Just because you don't deem their care as fantastic doesn't mean their fish aren't happy and healthy. It's kind of insulting to say that this is the only person you've seen give their fish great care.

Edit: I realize after writing that you said the first person but I see you've ventured into other threads and have judged other people as not caring for their fish very well so I stand by my statement.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I take excellent care of my fish... phhftt

Sounds like you have some great advise. Remember, Aquarium Salt is all you need, no need of buying anything else (unless you want to grab some Stress Coat water conditioner). No medication. Just the salt at the pet store  Good luck, now you'll get to see what he turns into. Looks like a beautiful Delta to me


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Do forgive me, but 2.5 gallons, in unheated BOWLS JARS VASES and whatever else you can stick them in ISNT caring for your Fish... Please dont reply as you wont receive one from me.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Bettas DESERVE BETTER said:


> Do forgive me, but 2.5 gallons, in unheated BOWLS JARS VASES and whatever else you can stick them in ISNT caring for your Fish... Please dont reply as you wont receive one from me.


It's fine if you don't want a response from me but I would like to anyways. Since it is an open forum I certainly am allowed to reply. If you look through the forum most people keep their bettas in heated tanks. When they don't other members tell them that a tank is heated. I know that all of my are heated and the smallest tank I have is 2.5 gallons for a fry. I think that you're unfairly judging people on the forum without actually knowing anything about their tanks. Everyone that I've interacted with on this forum cares for their bettas and gives them what they need. They don't just stuff bettas where ever they will fit. 

You are allowed to express your feelings but when you make a blanket statement that people here aren't properly caring for their bettas I would be prepared for responses.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

make sure you keep us updated, we love to see how they look after some TLC


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Every single one of my bettas are in a heated tank -_-.. Pretty rude to judge people when they have no idea what there tank even looks like.. Some people dont have heated tanks(which I dont exactly agree with) but ALLOT of us do. We spoil these little fish.. Bleh.... Sorry for the rambling but that rubbed me the wrong way.. Judging people over the internet when they dont know there tank setups..

Anywho.. Sounds like your doing a great job on trying to help the little guy and his fin rot . Would love to see pictures when he is all healed up!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Bettas DESERVE BETTER said:


> Do forgive me, but 2.5 gallons, in unheated BOWLS JARS VASES and whatever else you can stick them in ISNT caring for your Fish... Please dont reply as you wont receive one from me.


Successful troll is successful


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Successful troll is successful


Bahaha, +1 to you lad! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Spam (Dec 31, 2011)

i will defiantly be updating with pictures once the little guy has time to heal.

He wasnt eating the first day i had him and after giving him some medicine for a few days he is already more feisty and eating like a champ. i plan on getting him a bigger cage with more in it once he is in better health. I have also taken out the fake plant and given him a log to swim in which he seems to love. 

Thanks again for all the great replies and please lets not use this as a fighting forum. we all care dearly for out pets and lets leave it at that and not take things personally, or attack any other for doing things differently. have a great night and soon ill have some pictures of the lil guy with fins grown back. ^_^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

looks like tail biting, ammonia burns and fin rot. Tail biting because of bad water quality, no doubt. poor guy!!

best remedy for fin rot: clean water. and even some aquarium salt! 

also, "bettas deserve better" please do not get snippy. No one here likes that. I have bettas in 1.5 to 29 gallons, and the water will never ever drop beneath room temperature... actually, the temperature of the 1.5 is still 76-77. 77 when I position them correctly in my room (away from window and door). 

Please do not bash people for having smaller tanks. I have met quite a few WONDERFUL owners, who have happy bettas in a small container  It's all to their own, and if they want to clean the tank more than say.. I'd have to for a 20 gallon, then so be it. We are here to help, cope, and co-operate, and not end up offending each other! Please be respectful, understanding, and remain open minded. However, I do understand not having them in itty bitty bowls, or vases. vases for plants, not for fish :lol:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor fish  Chances are the ammonia level in his cup was through the roof. I test the cup water for all the ones I buy just to see where its at and 9/10 times it it at least a 4.0 :evil:

clean water, salt and stress coat works wonders for fin regrowth.

However, if he is a tail bitter, that is a different story. He may continue to bit his fins for his whole life, depending on why he is bitting. sometimes anger or boredom, sometimes just because they can. If that turns out to be the case, keep an eye out for fin rot and keep the water super clean.



> Please dont reply as you wont receive one from me.


 We have to hear your opinion but you wont hear ours? nice


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 26, 2011)

aww poor lil' man :c I hate seeing sick bettas. I hope he is feeling better now that he's out of that horrid cup!


----------

